# Elsie's Triplets~ born 12-16-2011



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

They were 3 weeks old Friday.....boy does time fly!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

too cute!! Love the ears!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats........ :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Aww! I love the second one, the ears are so cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh sooo cute!  Those floppy ears are adorable!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute kids. What breed are they.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute! Love the 2nd one


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! #2 is my favorite too....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable! I love that 2nd baby, looks like it could be quite a mischief maker with that expression!  Love the ears and coloring!


----------

